# xbox 360



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

so whos gettin xbobx 360...reserved it today hoping to get it by christams. wat do u all think about this compared to ps3???


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

how much is it gonna cost, and are the controllers wireless and you can play reg xbox games on it too right?
o and where do you reserve them?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i hear its going to retail for 399. thats insane. im a huge fan of consols, but i tend to buy more old generation games when a new one comes out since they all drop in price. 
ill be on with xbox 360 or ps3 in about 3 years


----------



## phishie (Sep 22, 2004)

the specs:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...3&hl=xbox+specs

i'm conflicted between xbox and playstation. the xbox is pretty fugly and playing games with a boomerang for the ps3 is a new concept fro me... they both had drive problems before... eh, i'd probably end up with the xbox360 because i have an xbox and i'll still be able to play those games... i think...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes from what i understand you WILL be able to play xbox games on 360.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> yes from what i understand you WILL be able to play xbox games on 360.


i read that only some of the old games will be compatible because tehy are using some new chip thing from a different company. it is 400 dollars for the live package, and it comes wit 1 wireless controller


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

not me


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it IS reverse compatible. in that you can play normal xbox games on it. i got my techie cousin to check into it.

im paying 399$ for the 'ultimate bundle'. it has the memory cards, wireless controller, network adaptor, headset, and some other sh*t.

i preordered in august, so im expecting mine November 22nd. got the confirmation last week.

i cant wait. as my old xbox is conkin out on me.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I preordered one a couple months ago- the 400 dollar package- Anyone know the official release date?


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Well speaking from the voice of a gamenut.. ME..

Here's what I have to say.

Ultimately I am a nintendo softie( a mark is what they call it in the wrestling world)...
When PS2 came out I had to get in on the new technology, I was swayed by the marketing campaign, etcc.... So I grabbed both the gamecube and PS2....

The PS2 far outweighs the gamecube on almost all levels... This includes games, playablity, controller ease, graphics, sound, etc.. the list goes on.... 
But, again, I am a softie for the cube and Ill always love my Zelda, Mario, and the few Goodies Nintendo offers no other console can....

So sometime after the launch of PS2/Gamecube comes the Xbox.... Maybe it was released at the same time as the others(im not sure).... But I never believed any of the hype.... 
Nintendo has gained my trust for years.. And the Sony console was gaining lots of momentum and was a popular tool for the gaming industry already.... It also provided variety that nintendo could not..... Why not buy both???...

A few years passed and I am still intrigued by the XBOX..... After all, It was created by MICROSOFT.... But I never tried to obtain one or even play one for that matter...
Finally, my LITTLE brother grows out of gaming, so he hands it to me for free....
It comes with some usual games.... Madden 05, etc... Nothing I couldnt play on PS2, except HALO...... And I couldnt really get into that either..

My Xbox sits for nearly a month and never gets played... 
Until...

I am a member of gamefly.com(I still piss and moan about shipping times) and I accidentally rent NCAA 06 for XBOX instead of PS2....

The rest is history.... I havent played PS2 since.... Xbox is far better!!!! Far better than a PS2 which, in turn, is already far better than my heros at nintendo.....

The loading times are far faster, the memory is buit in.. The controller is easy to navigate once you adjust.. The graphics and sound are comparable, but when the other categories are easily owned by XBOX why piss with the PS2???

Deep Breath....... So here comes a second generation XBOX..... I am sold on it...
It comes out far before the PS3... And there was no need for a strong marketing campaign, because in the end there was just no comparison.... on the current generation consoles...

Like I said... I am a gamenut... So I am too impatient to wait until the price comes down...
But smart buyers, with patience, will do just that... Wait....

Heres some vague info for those who do not know..... For more info, visit IGN.COM.....
$299 for the "Core," console..... Comes with a (wired)controller, silver membership to XBOX LIVE, and a few other INSIGNIFICANT things...

$399 for the (???) better bunch.... Comes with a WIRELESS controller, silver membership to XBOX LIVE, DVD controller...... And A few SIGNIFICANT and INSIGNIFICANT things I cant remember...

There you have it..... My opinions.... with a long backstory.....

Now get out there and reserve your XBOX 360 so I can kick your ass on XBOX LIVE!!!!

And Never forget Nintendo..... I still havent.... PS2 and Sony can suck my dick, but Nintendo was there first and raised me... So I still pull out the Gamecube and give proper respect where its due...

But all sony did was take their excess money and try to make even more off GAMERS.......
nintendo at least cares about their fans... and Xbox can at least bring the consoles to the Ultimate Level...... 
Sony were just intermediate scam artists....

LUKE


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

^^ I had a similar experience- plus I had my xbox pimped out with a 200gb hardrive- had every game loaded on my hardrive- and the xbox itself was an amazing deal since it was a pretty hardcore pc rapped into a console for under 300 bucks. All my friends are diehard ps2 fans but I converted a couple of them. The bottom line is that playstation had many more games but xbox was an american powerhouse, rumor is that ps3 will be more powerful than xbox but like i said "rumors" We just need to keep in mind that microsoft and xbox are american made! Earn your money here and keep it here- Also I cant wait to play the new elder scrolls rpg on xbox 360- the last one was amazing but had some flaws but im sure the new one will be amazing


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

one game that absolutely owned on gamecube was Resident Evil 4. that's still probably the best game ive ever played.

it was the only game that my gf would sit and watch me play. i would have played for a few hours, and wanted a break. and she'd come up to me and say, "Dave, when are you gonna go back and play that game??"

she sat through the ENTIRE game, from start to finish. lol.

you also gotta love Zelda. altho the first one for gamecube was a bit too cartoonish, it was still a bloody brilliant game.

right now im playing 'Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood' for xbox. that game is f*cking crazy. the germans totally learn your manouvers, and they're sly little bastards. the game is brilliant.


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

i reserved mine early! i get mine nov. 22!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bowserfins said:


> Sony were just intermediate scam artists....


Pretty much scammed all the crap you wrote. Yes, xbox is more powerful. Games sucked on it though. (HALO SUCKS DONKEY BALLS, even playing it free sucked). PS2 ruled with games and game titles and fun game play. Yes game play is more important that graphics. Nintendo has some fun party games too.

PS3 with Vision Gran Turismo, metal gear solid, GTA, and Killzone.









360 will be nice as my roommate is thinking of getting one cause I'm gettin the ps3, revolution is out there and will survive again barely on mario (everything), resident evil and zelda. But it might also be the next Virtual Boy. Problem is the 360 hasn't impressed anyone too much on the games coming out at release or anytime soon.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Sony were just intermediate scam artists....


Pretty much scammed all the crap you wrote. Yes, xbox is more powerful. Games sucked on it though. (HALO SUCKS DONKEY BALLS, even playing it free sucked). PS2 ruled with games and game titles and fun game play. Yes game play is more important that graphics. Nintendo has some fun party games too.

PS3 with Vision Gran Turismo, metal gear solid, GTA, and Killzone.:nod:

360 will be nice as my roommate is thinking of getting one cause I'm gettin the ps3, revolution is out there and will survive again barely on mario (everything), resident evil and zelda. But it might also be the next Virtual Boy. Problem is the 360 hasn't impressed anyone too much on the games coming out at release or anytime soon.
[/quote]

The last XBox OWNED the ps2 and it was microsoft's first shot at consoles... Sure they didnt produce the games.. but over the years they caught up impressively.. Sure Halo sucks Donkey Balls.. But with everything else in its pocket, INCLUDING GTA, Metal Gear, and Killzone, the Xbox 360 will have no problems in that area this time around...

ITs coming striaght out with wireless controllers and a several other things sony cant produce..
In fact Sony can't even produce a same time release date, or even one close... 
So while you sit around waiting for the PS3 looks like you will be playing alot of Xbox 360 with your buddy, and eventually you wont even want a PS3..... BET???

The Xbox was merely a testing and learning phase for microsoft... They didnt jump in head over heels, so they wouldn't completely fall on their ass....... And even still they kicked sony's ass..

So look they took all the information gathered during the testing(xbox) phase, and now they are going to shove all their improvements up your ass, and apparently alot faster than verteran sony...


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Xbox did not own anything... PS2 is still the #1 console and its the oldest of the current generation (thats based on sales, not all the subjective ideas on this thread)... And Xbox didnt get in over their head? Really, what would you call a 4 Billion dollar loss on Xbox generation 1?. Xbox was of course newer technology than the PS3, so of course the graphics were better etc... but i wouldnt base this generation on that idea due to the fact that Xbox 360 is gonna be the oldy by the time all the new consoles are out.

Nothing has been confirmed about backward compatibility of the Xbox 360, other than it will play "some" games... prolly Halo.

I am picking up both consoles... its like an addiction.. but Xbox 360 has no games at launch that i am remotely excited about.

There is no telling who will be the king in the end at this point, but rest assured as Sony knows they are the king now and im sure they will have something up their sleeve to maintain that.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

PS1 sold at a loss also, Cadeucsb.

All consoles rely on the games for the profit.



> Sony were just intermediate scam artists....


All companys are scam artists around the time of a new console, so much bullshit flying about, nintendo are about the only company that haven't done that this time, with their revolution.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> PS1 sold at a loss also, Cadeucsb.
> 
> All consoles rely on the games for the profit.
> 
> ...


Correct...but PS1 sold at a loss in order to gain market share. Xbox hasnt really accomplished that. Their lack of good game development has kept them deep in the red in terms of profits and havent gained them much footing in the market.

This is the common microsoft model though...they are definately not out of the game. They jump into a market where they have no experience, eventually drive out their competition and from there dictate the rules of that industry... however, the computer market is significantly different than the console market and MS still has to prove they can make it against a very well established competitor that knows how to win.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

cadeucsb said:


> PS1 sold at a loss also, Cadeucsb.
> 
> All consoles rely on the games for the profit.
> 
> ...


Correct...but PS1 sold at a loss in order to gain market share. Xbox hasnt really accomplished that. 
[/quote]

They haven't really had a chance to prove that yet though, we'll see when the Xbox 360 is released if they have imo :nod:


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Before PS2 came out... Ps1 was definately the dominant console in the market place.... What i meant was Xbox hasnt accomplished that.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

resident evil is gonna be released on both the 360 AND PS3??? it looks f*cking crazy. i cant wait.

i was browsing through some upcoming 360 releases, and some of them look amazing.

one is called "Frame City Killer". it takes place in Asia in 2047, and you are an assasin tasked with taking this dude out. the cityscapes and people and everything are jawdropping.

then a bit later on there is "Ghost Recon:Advanced Warfighter" that looks insane. as well as the new "Splinter Cell" game...the Godfather, Scarface, Saint's Row...there will be some really cool games coming out.

but at release there isnt an awful lot. im leaning towards "Call of Duty 2" or something that i can play for a while....

im just getting the 360 cause its comign out first, my old xbox is on it's very last legs, and i actually have some money right now.lol.

if the PS3 is way better, then ill buy it as well,lol.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bowserfins said:


> Xbox did not own anything... PS2 is still the #1 console and its the oldest of the current generation (thats based on sales, not all the subjective ideas on this thread)... And Xbox didnt get in over their head? Really, what would you call a 4 Billion dollar loss on Xbox generation 1?. Xbox was of course newer technology than the PS3, so of course the graphics were better etc... but i wouldnt base this generation on that idea due to the fact that Xbox 360 is gonna be the oldy by the time all the new consoles are out.
> 
> Nothing has been confirmed about backward compatibility of the Xbox 360, other than it will play "some" games... prolly Halo.
> 
> ...


Very good points and thank you for knowing. Like I said before, I'll probably have both systems but I already know my PC will beat both of them.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Let me try to help you with OWNED. I will go through each of your incorrect opinionated paragraphs for each of my points.
> 
> 1) Sony PS2 outsold Xbox. "According to the figures, Microsoft has sold about 9.4 million Xbox consoles worldwide since the console's launch. That just about ties the GameCube worldwide numbers, and doesn't even get close to the PlayStation 2. Microsoft expects to sell 14.5 to 16 million consoles by the end of the next fiscal year, which still wouldn't touch the PlayStation 2 even if Sony stopped selling consoles." - Taken from July 2003 (can't access Game sites from work. I'll get more up to date info later) Strike one for you.
> 
> ...


Here Ill clue you in on my definition of OWNED....

1. I could sell 20 million piece of sh*t cars , and only 10 million nice ones(for the same price nonetheless).... Sales dont mean a fuckin thing. The nice cars are just NICER, just as the Xbox was plainly a better system... OWNED

2. What exactly is "up to 7," wireless controllers out of the box... How bout a confirmed number and no"up to," statistic.. How much more are we going to have to pay for the extras?? Same as Xbox...... No difference... I do accept my mistake, I didnt think any wireless were coming with PS3.... Why? Because Xbox owns it and so I dont really give a sh*t...
OWNED

3. Xbox was indeed a test... just like you said.. All systems are...
You owned yourself on that one silly..... Xbox was also alot more cautious of a test compared to nintendo and sony who had been "testing," systems for years... So there was alot more put into their current editions... And XBOX still Owned SONY and caught up with games titles over time..
OWNED

4. You wait your silly butt for that PS3... Microsoft, overall, Owns Sony.. Their technology of computer hardware and software is far beyond... Sony doesnt have half the experience in this field... Microsoft knows what its doing and Sony is just so stupid they are taking longer to figure it out....

OWNED

Ill keep swinging so why dont you hurl some more fastballs at that









Luke


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

bowserfins said:


> Let me try to help you with OWNED. I will go through each of your incorrect opinionated paragraphs for each of my points.
> 
> 1) Sony PS2 outsold Xbox. "According to the figures, Microsoft has sold about 9.4 million Xbox consoles worldwide since the console's launch. That just about ties the GameCube worldwide numbers, and doesn't even get close to the PlayStation 2. Microsoft expects to sell 14.5 to 16 million consoles by the end of the next fiscal year, which still wouldn't touch the PlayStation 2 even if Sony stopped selling consoles." - Taken from July 2003 (can't access Game sites from work. I'll get more up to date info later) Strike one for you.
> 
> ...


Here Ill clue you in on my definition of OWNED....

1. I could sell 20 million piece of sh*t cars , and only 10 million nice ones(for the same price nonetheless).... Sales dont mean a fuckin thing. The nice cars are just NICER, just as the Xbox was plainly a better system... OWNED

2. What exactly is "up to 7," wireless controllers out of the box... How bout a confirmed number and no"up to," statistic.. How much more are we going to have to pay for the extras?? Same as Xbox...... No difference... I do accept my mistake, I didnt think any wireless were coming with PS3.... Why? Because Xbox owns it and so I dont really give a sh*t...
OWNED

3. Xbox was indeed a test... just like you said.. All systems are...
You owned yourself on that one silly..... Xbox was also alot more cautious of a test compared to nintendo and sony who had been "testing," systems for years... So there was alot more put into their current editions... And XBOX still Owned SONY and caught up with games titles over time..
OWNED

4. You wait your silly butt for that PS3... Microsoft, overall, Owns Sony.. Their technology of computer hardware and software is far beyond... Sony doesnt have half the experience in this field... Microsoft knows what its doing and Sony is just so stupid they are taking longer to figure it out....

OWNED

Ill keep swinging so why dont you hurl some more fastballs at that









Luke
[/quote]

Pathetic subjective rebutle to an objective fact based post. Bring some more facts to the table please... if you could sell 20 million piece of sh*t cars for the same price of the 10million dollar ones and you opt for the 10million... you obviously dont own a business.


----------



## SpeeDsTeR (Jul 1, 2005)

I am waiting for the ps3 to come out


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

ha ha im getting it in 3 weeks for 150$ (canadian) lol and you guys have to wait until chirstmiss lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

I was thinkin about getting a Ps2 for Socom 3 but I think I'll wait for X3 instead.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

piranha1991 said:


> ha ha im getting it in 3 weeks for 150$ (canadian) lol and you guys have to wait until chirstmiss lol


Lol, Hilarious.


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

im getting a bunch of them and selling them on ebay for 600 a peice i have allready got orders so i estimate il be earning roughly 40-50 grand but i will have to split it 3 ways so il be getting 12-15 grand not bad just befor christmas


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

piranha1991 said:


> im getting a bunch of them and selling them on ebay for 600 a peice i have allready got orders so i estimate il be earning roughly 40-50 grand but i will have to split it 3 ways so il be getting 12-15 grand not bad just befor christmas


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

whats so funny il post the pics as soon as i get them so in 2-3 weeks.but i guess u still dont belive me what ever i dont care


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

piranha1991 said:


> ha ha im getting it in 3 weeks for 150$ (canadian) lol and you guys have to wait until chirstmiss lol


you dipshit, dont make yourself sound special cause you're getting it on the release date...

you're special









lol,jk

i get it then too.lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha1991 said:


> ha ha im getting it in 3 weeks for 150$ (canadian) lol and you guys have to wait until chirstmiss lol


Haha my friend is getting it for $50 US and on the first day.









Well actually he is, works for a video game store and has plenty of credit. He only will have to pay $50 and tax. Not too bad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> ha ha im getting it in 3 weeks for 150$ (canadian) lol and you guys have to wait until chirstmiss lol


Haha my friend is getting it for $50 US and on the first day.








[/quote]

I had it precisely 7 years ago and got paid to own it. Top that.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bowserfins said:


> Let me try to help you with OWNED. I will go through each of your incorrect opinionated paragraphs for each of my points.
> 
> 1) Sony PS2 outsold Xbox. "According to the figures, Microsoft has sold about 9.4 million Xbox consoles worldwide since the console's launch. That just about ties the GameCube worldwide numbers, and doesn't even get close to the PlayStation 2. Microsoft expects to sell 14.5 to 16 million consoles by the end of the next fiscal year, which still wouldn't touch the PlayStation 2 even if Sony stopped selling consoles." - Taken from July 2003 (can't access Game sites from work. I'll get more up to date info later) Strike one for you.
> 
> ...


Here Ill clue you in on my definition of OWNED....

1. I could sell 20 million piece of sh*t cars , and only 10 million nice ones(for the same price nonetheless).... Sales dont mean a fuckin thing. The nice cars are just NICER, just as the Xbox was plainly a better system... OWNED

2. What exactly is "up to 7," wireless controllers out of the box... How bout a confirmed number and no"up to," statistic.. How much more are we going to have to pay for the extras?? Same as Xbox...... No difference... I do accept my mistake, I didnt think any wireless were coming with PS3.... Why? Because Xbox owns it and so I dont really give a sh*t...
OWNED

3. Xbox was indeed a test... just like you said.. All systems are...
You owned yourself on that one silly..... Xbox was also alot more cautious of a test compared to nintendo and sony who had been "testing," systems for years... So there was alot more put into their current editions... And XBOX still Owned SONY and caught up with games titles over time..
OWNED

4. You wait your silly butt for that PS3... Microsoft, overall, Owns Sony.. Their technology of computer hardware and software is far beyond... Sony doesnt have half the experience in this field... Microsoft knows what its doing and Sony is just so stupid they are taking longer to figure it out....

OWNED

Ill keep swinging so why dont you hurl some more fastballs at that









Luke
[/quote]

Will do Sparky.

1. Your opinion. More powerful system, Xbox. Better and more games, PS2. Think Atari Jaguar. Powerful system, no games to use it. NEO GEO, if you remember those were more powerful than anything sega or nintendo had, LOST. Again your opinion is used for your debate and you have not brought up one valid point.

2. 360 either comes with ONE wired or wireless controller. But only ONE comes with the system. PS3 comes with 1 wireless controller out of the box. You can purchase more and at least 7 wireless controllers OUT OF THE BOX. NO ADAPTERS. Do I need to spell it out for you or just use really small words? Which means. If someone got the PS3 and got 6 more controllers, he would not have to buy an adapter to use all 7 controllers. Plus the PSP will be able to work with the PS3.

3. Caught up on game titles? How???? Please explain your terrible thinking. Like I said, every test system was a test. For SONY and MICROSOFT and NINTENDO. More cautious of a test, wtf. Microsoft didn't do a cautious test, they threw lots and lots of money into it.

4. Have you even read anything about the systems? I swear your last post was completely idiotic and I feel dumber for reading it. Sony partnered with IBM and Toshiba to create a cell processor technology. IBM also worked with Microsoft on their chip too. OH MY GOD. Yeah sony knows nothing and if you're an idiot, you think Microsoft just magically developed the hardware. No they didn't. Sony has made computers for years. Where have you been???? <insert napoleon dynamite quote "IDIOT">

5. "Microsoft knows what its doing and Sony is just so stupid they are taking longer to figure it out.... " 







New technology is being developed for the PS3 which has been classified as a super computer, xbox 360 just a computer. Funny thing is, Microsoft is rushing their xbox360 out to get a head start on the competition. Sony is taking their time developing a new technology that has not been used before, where each processor will be doing it own work. Remember with xbox and ps2, why xbox was more powerful, because it came out over a year and a half later.

Dude if you want to argue, try to bring up facts and not opinions. I really didn't even have to post because you made yourself look stupid enough in your first posts.

Please let me know if I used to big of words for you and I will try to use really small words to explain to you why you have not posted anything worth reading.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just released....

http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/conte...42/b3955113.htm


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

For me its the ps3, far more powerful than the x-box 360, Almost every article you read will tell you that.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

You can't really argue with John Carmack


> John Carmack, id Software's coding genius has in a recent interview shown on G4tv made some statements regarding the PS3 Vs Xbox 360 issue. Though this is only the opinion of a high profile programmer, his opinion should be a lot more valid than the millions of forum posts on the subject.
> 
> Basically he says that the PS3 is more powerful, but the 360 has better development tools and is his preferred console to develop for.
> 
> ...


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> You can't really argue with John Carmack
> 
> 
> > John Carmack, id Software's coding genius has in a recent interview shown on G4tv made some statements regarding the PS3 Vs Xbox 360 issue. Though this is only the opinion of a high profile programmer, his opinion should be a lot more valid than the millions of forum posts on the subject.
> ...


Sure you can... Carmack is a genius, but, everyone caters to whoever shows them the most $$$$


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> so whos gettin xbobx 360...reserved it today hoping to get it by christams. wat do u all think about this compared to ps3???


Some moron on the board keeps attacking my opinions..... But that is exactly what was called for in the first place on this post...

IMO Xbox owned PS2... IMO XBOX 360 is going to own PS3..

There bottom line...

Everyone can bring out every development graph and make all these comparisons on paper,
but the fact of the matter is, neither system has been released yet...

How many system failures have we seen in the past?? Especially after they were all overhyped and overly praised before they fell flat on their ass???

Again, keep hiding behind your numbers....
But,again, IMO XBOX 360 will blow Ps3 out of the water... Just like XBOX (IMO) blows PS2 put of the water...

Geez, someone here really LOVES their Ps2.... Let it go man


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

cadeucsb said:


> Sure you can... Carmack is a genius, but, everyone caters to whoever shows them the most $$$$


I've never seen carmack bullshit about anything, he's above that.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Numbers speak to the performance and popularity of a system... if your view differ from that, no biggy.... but that doesnt change that the Ps2 simply dominated the xbox in the market place; which i believe is all people are saying. Normally domination like that is for a reason... especially when the dominator is 1.5yrs older technology than the dominated. To each their own, you like what you like.

IMO...the 360 is gonna be way to rushed and have 0 decent launch titles (due to it being rushed to not have to compete with the PS3)... Who knows how the PS3 will do (we wont be able to tell till it gets closer to launch)


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

LOL wow lots of fanboys! anywho! some facts here! sony did sell more units then xbox but ps2 came out before xbox, and dont forgot microsoft lost its ass in oversea sales (JAPAN) PS2 overall had more games and better titles but most games looked way better on xbox! And as far as the ps3 goes ill still get one but, sony is known for exaggerating a bit (ps2 launch specs!) And GOD OF WAR!!!!!!! anybody play that game?!?! Original games like that katamari kept me buying ps2 games! Overall on a desert island ps2 for the library of games, xbox for its graphics, harddrive and the fact its so heavy i could kill natives with it! NIntendo, i see u going into sega terroritory ie third party games! Im not feeling playing mario with a remote! And nov 22 i will have a 360! GEARS OF WAR MAKES IT WORTH it alone!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i have both consoles. i like the playstation cause of how many games there are...but a lot of the games really blow ass. and have no imagination. it seems they are just churned out for the quantity, not the quality.

xbox doesnt have as many games, and obvioulsy has some really shitty ones as well. but when i play one game on teh PS2, then play it on the xbox...the xbox is always waaay better graphics and gameplay, apart from the controllers sometimes.

NOvacaine- Gears of War looks amazing man!!! but it doesnt come out for a while









its one of the reasons i went for the xbox ahead of time.lol


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

i actually like the xbox controller more! i play a lot of first person shooters and the xbox controller seems more fluid, i had trouble playing killzone on the ps2 controller!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

y is everyone all.. which is better this or that.. just get both.. thats what i always did, and im alot happier


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

well ps3 i supposed to be the most powerful and the revolution is supposed to be the most innovative, and the 360 live service is unmatched- but it all comes down to the games!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Piranha1991 got his xbox360, here is a pic :laugh:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

n0vacaine said:


> i actually like the xbox controller more! i play a lot of first person shooters and the xbox controller seems more fluid, i had trouble playing killzone on the ps2 controller!


do you remember the original xbox controllers?

they're freaking HUGE. lol. the newer ones are much smaller, but my main one is from the original launch of the xbox...and is a giganto controller.lol.

but the smaller xbox controllers feel a lot better in the hands.lol


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Puff said:


> but the smaller xbox controllers feel a lot better in the hands.lol


You've got girly hands :laugh:


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

piranha1991 said:


> whats so funny il post the pics as soon as i get them so in 2-3 weeks.but i guess u still dont belive me what ever i dont care


This should be a week or 2 away now... ill be awaiting pics.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

n0vacaine said:


> well ps3 i supposed to be the most powerful and the revolution is supposed to be the most innovative, and the 360 live service is unmatched- but it all comes down to the games!


Quoted for truth.

PS2 outsold Xbox. (plain and simple, numbers don't lie)
Xbox newer technology (released later)
Xbox beat PS2 with their online game play.
PS2 had larger game library with possibly better games. (opinion, I know)
Both systems had game that other systems didn't. 
I'm more of a GTA or GT than Halo fan. 
(Please try to call me biased, worked in video game stores, had all three systems, play games on all three)
Yes I did like the PS controllers more than Xbox. Gamecube had nice controllers too, but still liked PS better.
Nintendo had their own games. Fun to play with friends, but childish.

Upcoming systems, we don't know which will win. It's a GUESS. But some fanboys start posting stupid and incorrect information, I corrected them and then their panties got twisted. It won't be who wins, it'll be whose still alive. Nintendo might have something interesting, I know if they get the right developers first person shooters will be sweet. (maybe even better than PC). If Xbox keeps up their live service, they will have a good chance as long as Halo is up to Halo fan standards. (Sorry I'm not a FPS fan on consoles, FPS on computers yes, nothing compares.) PS3 with the technology and the games, has a great chance too. GTA, GT, Metal Gear Solid, Killzone, and Final Fantasy will be awesome.

We should close this topic and open it back up in 4 years and see what happened. Till then no one knows. And I say at least 4 years cause that gives developers plenty of time to learn how to actually fully use the system capabilities.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

that every ten minutes thing is crap.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

PS3 looks like it's going to be too expensive, which is a huge turnoff. I want a game system not a computer, I already spent ~1k on one and don't need to buy another. I'm most likely gonna get a 360 and a revolution.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> PS3 looks like it's going to be too expensive, which is a huge turnoff. I want a game system not a computer, I already spent ~1k on one and don't need to buy another. I'm most likely gonna get a 360 and a revolution.


Dude all the new systems are computers. There isn't too much of a difference anymore between computers and video game systems. Same companies making the processors, video cards, hard drives, etc.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

piranha1991 said:


> whats so funny il post the pics as soon as i get them so in 2-3 weeks.


Where are the pictures then?


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

Im getting it first launch. Nov. 21 standing in line..midnight launch Nov. 22


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> Well speaking from the voice of a gamenut.. ME..
> 
> Here's what I have to say.
> 
> ...











Another old school nintendo fan here








vive la revolution


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

got a call the other day from where i preordered it from. i went in and traded in some old ass games for another 70$ towards the hardware.

they're opening the store @ 8am on the 22nd for the ppl who preordered.

i also bought the new Tiger Woods PGA 2006 and Call of Duty 2 for the 360. also got an extra controller. the controllers are f*cking expensive. but oh well.

i cant wait for Call of Duty 2...looks crazy!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

http://today.reuters.com/business/newsArti...ryID=nN08621231

Microsoft Corp. (MSFT.O: Quote, Profile, Research) on Tuesday said it expects to sell as many as 3 million Xbox 360s in the first three months after its launch -- a strong start in its battle to dominate the market for next-generation gaming consoles.

Some big retailers in the United States have stopped accepting early orders for Xbox 360. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Congrats to all those who got their orders in early!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i got my order in in late august to early september. at the time i had called Futureshop, and they were no longer taking preorders...and that was in september!

i luckily got my order in elsewhere. i thought i might not be getting it on launch, but they called and told me i am. so thats good


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I own a Gamecube and a XBox (Modded with 80Gig HD)

I love my Cube because I am a nintendo fan since childhood and they have Games that no other console can top.(Metroid, Zelda, Eternal Darkness, RE4)

I love the XBox because its more powerfull and its saved me soo much $$ with the fact that it is modded. All I do is rent a game for 4$ and download it onto the HD. I love it for that.

If the XBox 360 can be modded too than Im getting it for sure.

But I think Im going to wait for all three consoles to come out and be on the market for a few months before I make a purchase. Caus that PS3 looks sweet (KillZone E3 Demo







)
And that Revolution is still a mystery, I really hope it turns out good even though its not going to be as powerfull as the other two.

BTW: Does anyone know if the 360 will be able to be pirated ???

I would also like to add that I barely touch my consoles since I got into P's about a year ago. But I still enjoy them on the rare occasion that I do plug them in.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Scott C said:


> that every ten minutes thing is crap.


Haha, why is it crap? Because you lost? Well I won, and I dont think its crap. I ll be playing my Xbox 360 on saturday the 19th


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I have a couple things to note:

I will be siding with the 360 because XBOX was such a hit and IMHO has better graphics and I really like the hard drive. These are a couple of things sony should have really thought of, they dropped the ball. I am putting my trust with the XBOX360 to once again dominate.

Second:

You Nintendo guys need to wake up and stop taking pitty in the crappy company. Yes it was good with the Nintendo 8 bit and SNES, but after that they have had little to show. For a company that is based on only video games, this is crappy effort, and should not be rewarded with buying the Game Cube out of pitty.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

9 days till launch. cant wait for Call of Duty 2.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

Puff said:


> 9 days till launch. cant wait for Call of Duty 2.


Call of Duty 2 is coming out for Xbox?! I tohught it was PC only.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> 9 days till launch. cant wait for Call of Duty 2.


Call of Duty 2 is coming out for Xbox?
[/quote]

Yes







.



DannyBoy17 said:


> I tohught it was PC only.


No







.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont really care which ends up "better" because it is SUBJECTIVE no matter what. Whichever sells more isnt necessarily better. Whichever is technically more powerful isnt necessarily better. The topic of "good games" is purely subjective so that category is useless except for individual people. There is no clear answer as to which is better. This applies to Xbox, PS2, and Gamecube as well. Not one of you are right or wrong about which is better. Its all about what appeals to each individual gamer. If this wasnt the case, there wouldnt be more than one successful company in the console business.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I get the PS2 because the game f rir it come out sooner and I have the other 2, so im lookikning forward to teh third.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fido said:


> I have a couple things to note:
> 
> I will be siding with the 360 because XBOX was such a hit and IMHO has better graphics and I really like the hard drive. These are a couple of things sony should have really thought of, they dropped the ball. I am putting my trust with the XBOX360 to once again dominate.
> 
> ...


Guess you shouldn't be rewarded by agreeing with you out of "pitty".

Learn how to spell.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Everytime someone buys a PS2, baby Jesus cries.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Everytime someone buys a PS2, baby Jesus cries.


Everytime someone tries to make a joke with "baby Jesus cries" he kills a canadian







.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Breakdown of what you can get with the XBOX 360 ...

Retail: $399
*console with premium chrome detail
*1 wireless controller
*20GB Hard Drive
*component HD AV cable
*composite AV cable
*headset
*media remote (limited offer)
*XBOX Live Silver Subscription
*XBOX Life Gold 30-day trial subscription

Retail: $299 - XBOX 360 Core System
*console
*wired controller
*composite AV cable
*XBOX Live Silver Subscription
*XBOX Live Gold 30-day trial subscription


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

im going for the playstation 3, ive read that it will cost around 300-400$ to compete with other consoles 
the specs are fucken insane for the ps3, ill try and some some of them up even know i dont understand the most of them

http://www.ps3land.com/ps3specs.php
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/hardware/xbox360/powerplay.htm

actually i cant even try and compare because xbox doesnt give as much details as the ps3land does (i wonder why)

since im a playstation guy

Official PS3 Specs

Here are the official technical specifications for the PS3, taken directly from Sony:

CPU
Cell Processor
PowerPC-base Core @3.2GHz
1 VMX vector unit per core
512KB L2 cache
7 x SPE @3.2GHz
7 x 128b 128 SIMD GPRs
7 x 256KB SRAM for SPE
* 1 of 8 SPEs reserved for redundancy
total floating point performance: 218 GFLOPS

GPU
RSX @550MHz
1.8 TFLOPS floating point performance
Full HD (up to 1080p) x 2 channels
Multi-way programmable parallel floating point shader pipelines

Sound
Dolby 5.1ch, DTS, LPCM, etc. (Cell- base processing)
Memory
256MB XDR Main RAM @3.2GHz 256MB GDDR3 VRAM @700MHz

System Bandwidth
Main RAM 25.6GB/s
VRAM 22.4GB/s
RSX 20GB/s (write) + 15GB/s (read)
SB< 2.5GB/s (write) + 2.5GB/s (read)

System Floating Point Performance
2 TFLOPS

Storage
Detachable 2.5" HDD slot x 1

I/O
USB Front x 4, Rear x 2 (USB2.0)
Memory Stick standard/Duo, PRO x 1
SD standard/mini x 1
CompactFlash (Type I, II) x 1

Communication
Ethernet (10BASE-T, 100BASE-TX, 1000BASE-T) x 3 (input x 1 + output x 2)
Wi-Fi IEEE 802.11 b/g
Bluetooth 2.0 (EDR)

Controller
Bluetooth (up to 7)
USB 2.0 (wired)
Wi-Fi (PSP)
Network (over IP)

AV Output
Screen size: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p
HDMI: HDMI out x 2
Analog: AV MULTI OUT x 1
Digital audio: DIGITAL OUT (OPTICAL) x 1

Disc Media
CD PlayStation CD-ROM, PlayStation 2 CD-ROM, CD-DA, CD-DA (ROM), CD-R, CD-RW, SACD, SACD Hybrid (CD layer), SACD HD, DualDisc, DualDisc (audio side), DualDisc (DVD side)
DVD: PlayStation 2 DVD-ROM, PlayStation 3 DVD-ROM, DVD-Video, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW
Blu-ray Disc: PlayStation 3 BD-ROM, BD-Video, BD-ROM, BD-R, BD-RE

i remember reading in the news paper after the anouncment party or whatever about the game builders able to take satellite photos and topographical maps(hte vertical ones whatever there called) and combinethem to make accurate maps of land and cities down the point) i cant wait till the new GTA there making for ps3, f*ck i wonder what city there making it in....f*ck the endless posibilities for a game like that


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im gonna end up with both systems...might as well enjoy the 360 at launch.

i heard the PS3 is going to be really expensive....

but who cares...im gonna be shooting some germans in WAAAY higher definition and graphics...cant wait.

just finished Call of Duty:Big Red One for PS2...awesome game.
http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/action/cal...uty2/media.html]CoD:2 for 360[/url]


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Piranha1991 has conviniently dissapeared, now we can't see how cool he is with all his xbox 360s....


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

In Call of Duty 2 can you control vehicles? Like in BF 1+2?


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh how I miss my PS2.. why did my dad go and try to make it "better", so that it could read burnt games..







PS3 here I come


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I dont really care which ends up "better" because it is SUBJECTIVE no matter what. Whichever sells more isnt necessarily better. Whichever is technically more powerful isnt necessarily better. The topic of "good games" is purely subjective so that category is useless except for individual people. There is no clear answer as to which is better. This applies to Xbox, PS2, and Gamecube as well. Not one of you are right or wrong about which is better. Its all about what appeals to each individual gamer. If this wasnt the case, there wouldnt be more than one successful company in the console business.


Said that a long time ago, but its good to know other people know that. It all depends on the gamer and what system is best for them. Main questions to ask, how old is the gamer, what kind of games do they like to play, and from those two questions you can usually get the correct system for a person.

Like always, I'll probably get all systems and then decide from there. I did like PS2 over Xbox, but thats cause of games I played. I haven't been impressed with the xbox360 games yet, but thats because of the games I play on PC beat the games on 360.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Youve played 360?









I will probably get 360 because I loved the first one, plus I hear they might make a Battlefield for 360. Add in Halo 3 and CoD2, should be awesome!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i am still in the boat that thinks that Halo games are overrated.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> i am still in the boat that thinks that Halo games are overrated.


Yep, same here. They are very overrated. But whatever floats peoples boats.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i more enjoy shooting terrorists than aliens.

im not a big fan of lasers and ion thingie-ma-bobs. give me a game with some real guns...and ppl to shoot. and im good to go.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Puff,

I'm guessing you like Counterstrike and/or Battlefield.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Puff,
> 
> I'm guessing you like Counterstrike and/or Battlefield.


Isnt BF coming to console? That would be badass. Ive only played it once because my comp cant handle it lol, but I love the freedom and the scale.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Isnt BF coming to console? That would be badass. Ive only played it once because my comp cant handle it lol, but I love the freedom and the scale.


Consoles have the crappy version.

Battlefield 2 : Modern Combat.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Sorry but i got to back up my fellow microsoft fans. Sony simply made more profits off games because it was the first system out and therefore already created a large baseline- at the end xbox converted many gamers and created a larger fanbase. Bottom line is xbox is based in AMERICA- keep your money here not sony on the otherside of the world. The most recent reviews ive read of actual system testing states that 75% of PS3's processing power is for some bullshit rendering technique that is obsolete and wont even be used anymore- the xbox360 will be able to handle 4 times the onscreen rendering of the ps3- and the reason the ps3 isnt comming out soon is that there little blueray technology has gliche after gliche. Not to mention XBOXLIVE- the single network that defines "online gameplay" who the hell wants to go spend $150 for there crappy ps2 to buy a broadband modem just to hook up to the network-and then another ungodly amount of money for a harddrive just to save there game- which all these come standard with microsoft- As far as systems go xbox will rule the console world from here on- in the US at least- and even if by some miracle the ps3 will be superior they still will fall short because of xbox-live.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

getting my 360 this upcomming tuesday!!! Too bad i dont have a HD tv yet


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i played the console version of battlefield 2 and i took it back the same day. it was absolutely horrible. i heard the PC version is brilliant.

i just got a new laptop that has some decent hardware, so im plotting on possibly getting battlefield 2 for the PC.

i used to play counterstrike when it first came out. then got bored of it.

i LOVE WW2 games, and modern combat games like ghost recon.

i basically play shooters, and hockey...lol.

i just enjoy realistic games. im playing a WW2 Combat flight 'simulator' right now in which you fight in the biggest battles that took place in the Pacific theatre in WW2...cool game. it isnt exactly fully realistic, but if you turn it to simulation, and crank up the difficulty, its hard as hell.

one of the secondary objectives in one level was to kill 100 'Japs'. thats a lot of planes to shoot down. but its crazy, cause there's 150+ planes all flying at once.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Puff said:


> i played the console version of battlefield 2 and i took it back the same day. it was absolutely horrible. i


The console version isn't even the same game, and it's called battlefield 2 for some reason, when consoles haven't had a battlefield 1 yet.

Battlefield 2 is worlds apart, one of the best multiplayer games for a long time.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> In Call of Duty 2 can you control vehicles? Like in BF 1+2?


Not sure about multiplayer... I ran through the entire single player last week on the PC and there were a couple instances where you drive a tank or truck... nothing lke BF2 tho...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

deezdrama said:


> Sorry but i got to back up my fellow microsoft fans. Sony simply made more profits off games because it was the first system out and therefore already created a large baseline- at the end xbox converted many gamers and created a larger fanbase. Bottom line is xbox is based in AMERICA- keep your money here not sony on the otherside of the world. The most recent reviews ive read of actual system testing states that 75% of PS3's processing power is for some bullshit rendering technique that is obsolete and wont even be used anymore- the xbox360 will be able to handle 4 times the onscreen rendering of the ps3- and the reason the ps3 isnt comming out soon is that there little blueray technology has gliche after gliche. Not to mention XBOXLIVE- the single network that defines "online gameplay" who the hell wants to go spend $150 for there crappy ps2 to buy a broadband modem just to hook up to the network-and then another ungodly amount of money for a harddrive just to save there game- which all these come standard with microsoft- As far as systems go xbox will rule the console world from here on- in the US at least- and even if by some miracle the ps3 will be superior they still will fall short because of xbox-live.


Sony beat Microsoft in overall sales, had better games, had more games, and still won with older technology. Now Microsoft is rushing their hardware out to be first (just like Sony did with the PS2). Xbox live was better than Sony Online, I will not argue. Have them both and even have gamecube. Its not some bullshit rendering, it what a super computer (which is was classified as) to use to render graphics, physics, and so on. Each processor has a point and a job to do. And the blueray technology is fine, right now companies all over are trying to figure out which technology to support and carry. Thing is blueray is in the lead, might be more expensive at first, but the amount of data blueray can hold over whatever Microsoft is using is alot. The new xbox all the extras are not standard, but are added to the more expensive version ($399). The modem came built in with the new ps2's. The modem's only cost $30 while Xbox live for xbox cost about what $48 a year. Also the only game to use the harddrive for sony was final fantasy. Sony did not use the harddrive so it wasn't needed to be purchased. Memory cards save games. Xbox will not rule the console world. They didn't before and they won't now, only way they would is if Sony and Nintendo just decided to not even make a system. With the new systems again, it'll be about the same. Why? Cause Sony owns Microsoft in Japan, here its about even, and then throw in Nintendo. MS will not do good in Japan. All 3 systems will be fine, the Revolution will be interesting though. Cause no matter what, after these systems Sony and Microsoft will produce more systems, nintendo on the other hand, depends on the Revolution? Or maybe they don't mind always being in 3rd place.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

You guys are all lame.

Numbers...processors...this doesnt mean sh*t. If the games are good, the system wins. And a good game isnt good because of graphics, it is good because of gameplay (Goldeneye N64 anyone?)


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

As for those who made reservations..you WANT to double check in person to see if you're getting it on the 22nd. I reserved back in April and im still getting it 3 weeks after launch..pathetic right??


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> As for those who made reservations..you WANT to double check in person to see if you're getting it on the 22nd. I reserved back in April and im still getting it 3 weeks after launch..pathetic right??


Not really man, it could have been like the ps2 and only 500,000 units getting shipped on first day due to factory problems. (Got my ps2 first day). All you gotta do is sign up real early or know one of the managers at the store.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> As for those who made reservations..you WANT to double check in person to see if you're getting it on the 22nd. I reserved back in April and im still getting it 3 weeks after launch..pathetic right??


Not really man, it could have been like the ps2 and only 500,000 units getting shipped on first day due to factory problems. (Got my ps2 first day). All you gotta do is sign up real early or know one of the managers at the store.
[/quote]

All im saying is double check. My local target is only getting 8, walmart 10, gamestop 20, compusa 3, bestbuy 30..and this is in San Diego..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i think the place im getting mine is only getting like 12.

but they've called me a few times reminding me to come pick it up at 8am on the 22nd...so they better have my f*cking console.lol


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

dannyboy im not going to comment on your comment- this is a dumb argument - bottom line- to each his own, all i know is I was number 19 to reserve one at gamecrazy- i better Fing get one on the 22nd, I ordered the 400 dollar setup which they probablly wont get many of but then again not many probablly ordered the 400 dollar package.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i called the place after reading your post about ppl maybe not getting the console.

they assured me that since they called and made an appointment with me to pick it up, that im in the 'for sure' group. he said that they contacted the 'maybes' and 'sorry buddy but you're waiting longer' groups to tell them of their position. i also checked and made sure that i AM getting the premium bundle...which i am.

also got a wired controller, CoD2, and Tiger Woods 06


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a feeling i will be one of those in the sh*t out of luck group. Anyone have any experience with gamecrazy and know of there reputation? I should of pre-ordered somewhere else cause they never called me or nothing and when i go in there none of the kids working there know if ill get one for sure or not. Anyway Circuit City's website says they will have theres this friday!!! but the silly bastards want like $600 bucks just for the core system-


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Heres a link to the best xbox360 vs. ps3 info out there-it has graphs and everything-its the pudding baby
http://www.majornelson.com/2005/05/20/xbox...s3-part-1-of-4/


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

im getting a 360 the 22nd but the ps3 is going to be more powerful the rsx gpu is faster, but it doesent generate as many pipelines as the 360's ati gpu and while the 360's 3.2gh cpu can run multiple threads, the cell cpu can run a total in teraflops! The ps3 is also comes with a blu ray drive which can hold more data and constantly stream it for less loading time( im disappointed the the 360 doesent come with the hd drive)and the ps3 has the capability to run games 120 fps! Now listen im a pc and xbox fanboy, but i gotta give it to sony, theyre system is gonna rape the 360 in power, but hopefully 360 will have better games!


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

n0vacaine said:


> im getting a 360 the 22nd but the ps3 is going to be more powerful the rsx gpu is faster, but it doesent generate as many pipelines as the 360's ati gpu and while the 360's 3.2gh cpu can run multiple threads, the cell cpu can run a total in teraflops! The ps3 is also comes with a blu ray drive which can hold more data and constantly stream it for less loading time( im disappointed the the 360 doesent come with the hd drive)and the ps3 has the capability to run games 120 fps! Now listen im a pc and xbox fanboy, but i gotta give it to sony, theyre system is gonna rape the 360 in power, but hopefully 360 will have better games!


It comes with games though...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

deezdrama said:


> I have a feeling i will be one of those in the sh*t out of luck group. Anyone have any experience with gamecrazy and know of there reputation? I should of pre-ordered somewhere else cause they never called me or nothing and when i go in there none of the kids working there know if ill get one for sure or not. Anyway Circuit City's website says they will have theres this friday!!! but the silly bastards want like $600 bucks just for the core system-


Damn man, I used to work at Gamecrazy and still have plenty of connections there. If my friend didn't just quit, I could order a 360 today and pick it up on the first day. Managers there always hook up their friends first, customers second.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Yea, i called last night... i pre ordered in August and was on the list for launch day when i did... now i seem to be #10 on the list for the 2nd shipment.... this false demand crap by M$ is reason enough to support Sony. (yea the PS2 had issues delivering on launch day, but this is M$ doing it on purpose.)


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

The whole idea about reservation is a crock of sh*t. When I used to work at Gamestop, I hated seeing the little kids/parents who I promised would get a console, and didn't end up getting it..but we're forced by management to tell everyone that they'd get one.. Reservations are taken just to insure that they will buy from you...even if the product comes weeks after the promised date


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

^^ if that happens, Electronics Boutique is going to get burned to the ground, and i will parade around the parking lot with the manager's head on a pike.

they've promised me (from 3 different ppl) that im getting it on launch date. if not...im not going to take it lightly. ill tear a few strips off the bastards.

if i DO get it. ill prance off into the rainbow and disappear for a couple of weeks into my hole.lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Puff said:


> ^^ if that happens, Electronics Boutique is going to get burned to the ground, and i will parade around the parking lot with the manager's head on a pike.
> 
> they've promised me (from 3 different ppl) that im getting it on launch date. if not...im not going to take it lightly. ill tear a few strips off the bastards.
> 
> if i DO get it. ill prance off into the rainbow and disappear for a couple of weeks into my hole.lol


well said... Psycho, but well said...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Puff said:


> The whole idea about reservation is a crock of sh*t. When I used to work at Gamestop, I hated seeing the little kids/parents who I promised would get a console, and didn't end up getting it..but we're forced by management to tell everyone that they'd get one.. Reservations are taken just to insure that they will buy from you...even if the product comes weeks after the promised date


Ill just wait a few months and see if my buddies wife who works for best buys as a manger can put one aside for me..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Would that buddy happen to be me?? hehehe


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i obviously meant that sarcastically...well except about tearing some shreds off of them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

Puff said:


> ^^ if that happens, Electronics Boutique is going to get burned to the ground, and i will parade around the parking lot with the manager's head on a pike.
> 
> they've promised me (from 3 different ppl) that im getting it on launch date. if not...im not going to take it lightly. ill tear a few strips off the bastards.
> 
> if i DO get it. ill prance off into the rainbow and disappear for a couple of weeks into my hole.lol


Can I come hibernate...NHL 2007 is calling us...


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> im getting a 360 the 22nd but the ps3 is going to be more powerful the rsx gpu is faster, but it doesent generate as many pipelines as the 360's ati gpu and while the 360's 3.2gh cpu can run multiple threads, the cell cpu can run a total in teraflops! The ps3 is also comes with a blu ray drive which can hold more data and constantly stream it for less loading time( im disappointed the the 360 doesent come with the hd drive)and the ps3 has the capability to run games 120 fps! Now listen im a pc and xbox fanboy, but i gotta give it to sony, theyre system is gonna rape the 360 in power, but hopefully 360 will have better games!


It comes with games though...
[/quote]
comes with games? I dont get it? u mean the arcade game loaded on the hd, or the older 200 titles with backwards comp.?


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

I think I quoted the wrong person. What I meant was that most of the bundles sold by those dedicated game stores are putting in a bunch of games with their consoles..with no way of getting out of it. Unless you reserved early enough.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ^^ if that happens, Electronics Boutique is going to get burned to the ground, and i will parade around the parking lot with the manager's head on a pike.
> 
> they've promised me (from 3 different ppl) that im getting it on launch date. if not...im not going to take it lightly. ill tear a few strips off the bastards.
> 
> if i DO get it. ill prance off into the rainbow and disappear for a couple of weeks into my hole.lol


*Can I come hibernate...NHL 2007 is calling us...*
[/quote]

yes danny, you can come hibernate...i think O6 for the 360 comes out in december.lol


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

will you be able to mod the xbox 360?


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

sKuz said:


> will you be able to mod the xbox 360?


Apparently there were some people that modded the controller already, adding LEDs and such..but as for software/hardware on the box itself, I haven't heard/read anything.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

sKuz said:


> will you be able to mod the xbox 360?


Once they crack the security.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i picked up my extra controller today. holy sh*t man...this thing is light, thin, yet fits perfectly in my hand. even my gf was like "whoa, that thing is cool."

its got this 'X' in the middle of the controller. around the outside is 4 LEDs which make a circle around the X. every quadrant of the circle represents a controller number. so controller 1 lights up the top left quadrant, 2 lights up the top left..etc.

the thing is pretty cool. i sat there holding the controller today wishing the calendar to skip forward.


----------

